# Very cloudy after reaching final gravity..



## JFergz (3/11/14)

Sorry guys been searching flat out on the net to try find answers and also a slight case of being a little impatient (only second brew) and just want some definitive answers from
You seasoned Brewers  so I have a brew coopers canadian blonde with 700g of Dex and 500g of LDME pitched the kit yeast at 23oC brewed at stable 20oC OG was 1048 and fg was 1006 stable over 3 days but is still very cloudy. My question is should I bottle now and will my beer clear in the bottles or should I allow a few more days to clear up (from what I have read) and bottle then? I know these questions probably get asked a lot so I am sorry again but any advice is very appreciated. Thanks, Josh.


----------



## BrosysBrews (3/11/14)

How long in the fermentor? I usually leave it at least 2 weeks for ale yeast (kit yeast is 99% of the time ale yeast) after that bottle yes it will clear in the bottles.


----------



## JFergz (3/11/14)

Yeah fair call it's been in there 8 days so far so I shall push through and leave for a few more days to a week and bottle it then thanks heaps for the quick reply and reassurance!


----------



## manticle (3/11/14)

It will clear in the fermentor and/or in bottles but the more crap that drops out and gets left in the fermenter, the less will be carried over to bottles.


----------



## BrosysBrews (3/11/14)

JFergz said:


> Yeah fair call it's been in there 8 days so far so I shall push through and leave for a few more days to a week and bottle it then thanks heaps for the quick reply and reassurance!


You are doing well! Next time try and get the temp down to 18 and use either us-05 or mangrive jacks west coast, will give a crisper beer. Also try steeping some hops.


----------



## JFergz (3/11/14)

Yeah def keen to try some hops was originally wanting to do this with nottingham but was too impatient and went with the kit yeast lol


----------



## MrChoat (3/11/14)

A light beer like that will benefit a lot from transferring off the yeast and cold crashing, if you have the equipment, and your confident in your sanitation.

My go to rule is 10 days in primary, 10 days in secondary, 5 days cold crash and then keg or bottle.

It isn't necessary, but will clear the beer naturally and the extra aging helps it mellow.


----------



## wereprawn (3/11/14)

JFergz said:


> Yeah def keen to try some hops was originally wanting to do this with nottingham but was too impatient and went with the kit yeast lol


 Notto is an excellent choice for a fast finishing yeast which drops clear. My brews are usually at FG in around 3-4 days and another 3-4 days for the yeast to clean up after itself when using notto. Great if you need a quick, clean ale.


----------



## JFergz (3/11/14)

MrChoat said:


> A light beer like that will benefit a lot from transferring off the yeast and cold crashing, if you have the equipment, and your confident in your sanitation.
> 
> My go to rule is 10 days in primary, 10 days in secondary, 5 days cold crash and then keg or bottle.
> 
> It isn't necessary, but will clear the beer naturally and the extra aging helps it mellow.


Yeah I have a racking vessel and two fridges with thermo control on each one for primary and other for 2nd (bought for my first brew, a cerveza using w34/70, d rest then cold crashed and was super clear on bottling day, though still waiting to try lol only been two weeks in bottle).

Really wished I had of gone the nottingham haha hoping patience come sooner then later


----------



## BrosysBrews (3/11/14)

JFergz said:


> Yeah I have a racking vessel and two fridges with thermo control on each one for primary and other for 2nd (bought for my first brew, a cerveza using w34/70, d rest then cold crashed and was super clear on bottling day, though still waiting to try lol only been two weeks in bottle).
> 
> Really wished I had of gone the nottingham haha hoping patience come sooner then later


 first batch 2 weeks in bottle no idea how you haven't cracked one yet?


----------



## JFergz (3/11/14)

BrosysBrews said:


> first batch 2 weeks in bottle no idea how you haven't cracked one yet?


I have just come to far to cut my self short now haha but on a more serious note I was told whilst talking with the bloke at my LHBS that because it was bottle so clear that I should wait as long as I can due to it may take a lot longer to carbonate I bulk primed with a bottling bucket with 170g of Dex dissolved in 200ml of water after boiled and kept them at 18oC is this right?




Looks like sediment in the bottom but it's the chair through the bottle


----------



## wereprawn (3/11/14)

With beer that clear, It looks like the yeast has done its thing. Crack one to be certain. Now you just need to put the lot into the fridge to lager for a few weeks,


----------



## JFergz (3/11/14)

wereprawn said:


> With beer that clear, It looks like the yeast has done its thing. Crack one to be certain. Now you just need to put the lot into the fridge to lager for a few weeks,


Is that after allowing enough time for carbonation?


----------



## BrosysBrews (3/11/14)

Only one way to find out my friend! First few batches most of us drank at least some green beers just due to excitement! Clear bottles are more light sensitive and should be kept in the dark no idea about why they would take longer to carb bulk priming leaves quite a small sedament in the bottle though (in my experience)


----------



## JFergz (3/11/14)

BrosysBrews said:


> Only one way to find out my friend! First few batches most of us drank at least some green beers just due to excitement! Clear bottles are more light sensitive and should be kept in the dark no idea about why they would take longer to carb bulk priming leaves quite a small sedament in the bottle though (in my experience)


Well that didn't take much to twist my arm I'll chuck a couple in the fridge now and test drive them tomorrow, fingers crossed my efforts have paid off!


----------



## JFergz (3/11/14)

Also yes have had them stored in wardrobe under the stairs..


----------



## lobedogg (3/11/14)

So much restraint. Very unusual. Fair play


----------



## TheWiggman (3/11/14)

Cracking one early isn't a weakness of the new brewer. I pretty much always bust one open at 2 weeks to 'test', for my own curiosity if nothing else. Except my English barley wine, that made an unprecedented 7 weeks.


----------



## wereprawn (3/11/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Cracking one early isn't a weakness of the new brewer. I pretty much always bust one open at 2 weeks to 'test', for my own curiosity if nothing else. Except my English barley wine, that made an unprecedented 7 weeks.


For sure. My ales usually come good after about a week in the fridge. By then i have usually "tested" half a keg. :beerbang:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (3/11/14)

TheWiggman said:


> Cracking one early isn't a weakness of the new brewer. I pretty much always bust one open at 2 weeks to 'test', for my own curiosity if nothing else. Except my English barley wine, that made an unprecedented 7 weeks.


Mine lasted 4 months before I had a taste, will try some at Christmas.
Due ready July next year.


----------



## JFergz (4/11/14)

So on the secondry topic test drove my first Brew (cerveza with w34/70) was already carbonated! Wondering about the advice for my LHBS, flavours are very faintly fruity just seems the flavours could all merge/mellow together so have put half the batch aside to see how it is after a month or so but definitely carbonated and drinkable just seems a little unrefined haha


----------



## JFergz (4/11/14)

Just a photo of the second tester haha


Though I must say the head disappeared after the second sip


----------



## MrChoat (4/11/14)

Looks good. Bet it tastes alright too. A little more time in the bottles and it'll turn into a nice beer, all you can do now is give it time.

The head dropping off quick could be your glass, the type of soap used to wash it or just could be a brew with little lacing and retention.

Coopers BE2 can work to improve head and body, its pretty much just maltodextrin and dextrose. You lhbs will have the same stuff cheaper. If you want to get fancy you could steep some crystal grains in your next batch too, it does wonders for body and head.


----------



## MrChoat (4/11/14)

This beer came from a coopers sparkling ale tin with 600g maltodextrin and 600g dextrose added, as it poured. Second photo is as it left the lacing. Lacing isn't the greatest on this one so I'm probably going to add more malto next time.

http://m.imgur.com/a/hbzZ8

Sorry my phones pictures were too big for the site.

Edit:

So this is the next beer, same keg, same tap, 20 minutes later, but this time I ate some potato chips during the first glass, and did not wash or rinse the glass before refilling it.

http://m.imgur.com/1fxjrDq

Not as pretty. Just goes to show that little things can easily affect the presentation. I've found that the dishwasher leaves a film that wrecks head, too. Best to hand wash your glasses.


----------



## JFergz (4/11/14)

MrChoat said:


> Looks good. Bet it tastes alright too. A little more time in the bottles and it'll turn into a nice beer, all you can do now is give it time.
> 
> The head dropping off quick could be your glass, the type of soap used to wash it or just could be a brew with little lacing and retention.
> 
> Coopers BE2 can work to improve head and body, its pretty much just maltodextrin and dextrose. You lhbs will have the same stuff cheaper. If you want to get fancy you could steep some crystal grains in your next batch too, it does wonders for body and head.


Yeah I used the BE2 I though it was 500g Dex 250g LDME and 250g maltodextrin with the kit and w34/70 at stable lager temps with d-rest.. Hope it improves with time coz not thinking much of it now and I love my cerveza's in summer


----------



## JFergz (4/11/14)

Hope it improves..


----------



## MrChoat (4/11/14)

The lower the temp you brew lagers at the better. Supposedly around 12c. I have a cupboard made into an icebox that'll hold 18-20 but I can't go lower than that. Good thing I love pale ales. 

Anyway I've got a black rock Mexican kit in a keg now. I brewed at 20c and I'm not thinking much of it yet, brewed at the end of September, kegged mid October, tried a few days after, haven't touched it since. It has the old homebrew taste, but I'm hoping storing it in the fridge for a couple of months will make it better. That's what lagering is after all.


----------



## MrChoat (4/11/14)

You got my curiosity going after you last post, wound up cleaning my lines and hooking up the faux-corona.

It improves. A lot. Just give it time.

Last time I had a taste I swore I'd be chucking it. It's actually come really good, and its only been just over a month since I brewed it.


----------



## JFergz (4/11/14)

Haha I feeling that way now but will persist because of bein my first brew but yes temp controls were in constant control x2 have a dual control thermo stat with fried for cooling and heating for both primary and secondary just need to learn appropriate timing lol


----------



## JFergz (4/11/14)

Lol I meant dual** control on thermo


----------



## MrChoat (4/11/14)

Probably don't have to worry about a heat belt in this weather. Sounds like u got a good thing going on with the fermenting fridge. Keep it up, results should be awesome. 

Once primary fermentation is over it should be fine to keep the secondary at room temp as long as its out of the sun under the house if possible.


----------



## JFergz (5/11/14)

Cool thanks for all the advice guys!


----------



## burrster (5/11/14)

as for your original post, it seems you have the equipment, so wait a few days and then cold crash at 0 or very close to, for at least 3-4 days( I usually do a week). then Rack onto your priming sugar and bottle. my general method is 14 days in primary, cold crash for a week then bottle

Your first beer is looking really good, and I'm sure it will be better in 3 weeks.( I find at 4 weeks its getting better but 5 - 8 weeks in the bottle is getting really good)


----------



## MrChoat (5/11/14)

burrster said:


> as for your original post, it seems you have the equipment, so wait a few days and then cold crash at 0 or very close to, for at least 3-4 days( I usually do a week). then Rack onto your priming sugar and bottle. my general method is 14 days in primary, cold crash for a week then bottle
> 
> Your first beer is looking really good, and I'm sure it will be better in 3 weeks.( I find at 4 weeks its getting better but 5 - 8 weeks in the bottle is getting really good)


I reckon. Wish my first brew looked that good. This fella seems to have a good grip on the basics, he's only going to get better over his next brews.

Keep up the good brewing, the last thing I can say is keep a notebook of everything you do on brew days, keep a recipe number on the bottles and take note which ones are the best. Other than that keep up the awesome beers.


----------



## JFergz (5/11/14)

MrChoat said:


> I reckon. Wish my first brew looked that good. This fella seems to have a good grip on the basics, he's only going to get better over his next brews.
> 
> Keep up the good brewing, the last thing I can say is keep a notebook of everything you do on brew days, keep a recipe number on the bottles and take note which ones are the best. Other than that keep up the awesome beers.


Yeah I read up for ages and stalked this forum before I kicked things off just to try get the most out of it. Got a brew diary an recording everything too


----------



## pcmfisher (5/11/14)

MrChoat said:


> This beer came from a coopers sparkling ale tin with 600g maltodextrin and 600g dextrose added, as it poured. Second photo is as it left the lacing. Lacing isn't the greatest on this one so* I'm probably going to add more malto next time*.
> 
> http://m.imgur.com/a/hbzZ8
> 
> ...


I know it is a personal taste thing but 600g of maltodextrin is already a large amount and I am not sure if it would be a good idea to add more.
I would try dry malt or some specialty grain instead and limit the maltodextrin to 250g max.


----------



## MrChoat (5/11/14)

Cheers for the tip. It drinks OK, its not one of my better ones though, I threw it on alongside an IPA I was doing because damned if I'm only making one batch on a brewsday.

I'll usually do one extract and one quick and easy while I'm doing the hop additions on the extract.


----------



## herman4x4 (17/4/15)

Gday. I racked my last brew, first time I have done that, left it for s couple of days and bottled with carb drops. Its been about 2 to 3 months and its a bit flat. Is there more to racking than just transferring from one brew pot to another? I had one pot on the bench, hose from the tap to the tap of the other pot on the floor and it transferred through.
Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## pcmfisher (18/4/15)

There is probably a little bit less yeast that get to the bottle after racking but there is still plenty to do the job even if it takes slightly longer.

2-3 months should be plenty In any case. 

Have the bottles been kept warm enough to let the yeast carbonate?

Are they actually flat or do they just look that way in the glass?


----------



## herman4x4 (18/4/15)

Gday pcmfisher. They are keep up in the high teens at the least. I had one last night and it was much better than the last one I had maybe a month ago. They look a bit flat, but my glass may need a clean with some hot water and bottle cleaner. They have only been rinsed with hot water for a while.
Cheers,
Andrew.


----------

